# ACTION SPORTS: bike, bmx, skating, football etc.



## pilgrim (Mar 20, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## vonnagy (Mar 20, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## pilgrim (Mar 20, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 21, 2004)

No action sport here - sorry. Neither do I myself practise any action sport (at my age???? :shock: ), nor do my children do the same. Just the plain "old" sport. 
Should I still put the photo up here?
OK, just so you see what sport I'm talking about:






My son

Must go and dig out some photos of my daughter, too, just for the balance....


----------



## pilgrim (Mar 21, 2004)

hmm, your post got me thinking la foto. How is swimming not an action sport..? Then that got me thinking, almost allsports that I can think of are action, hockey, basketball, they all involved action in some form... hmm, maybe I should have titled this extreme action sports   .


----------



## pilgrim (Mar 21, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## CharlesL (Jun 7, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## graigdavis (Jun 7, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## C_lawgik (Jun 11, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jun 11, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Scurra (Aug 20, 2004)

graigdavis those mtb pics kick ass, I'm a bit of a biker although being in the Uk north shore style riding like that is very rare. The best I can do is a bit of dirt jumping... I might have a crack at taking some singletrack shots at some point however.


----------



## graigdavis (Aug 20, 2004)

Theres not a lot of shore stuff around here.  I wish there was more.  Several people I know have a little here and there.  Wish I lived some place with tons of it.


----------



## pilgrim (Aug 20, 2004)

graigdavis said:
			
		

> Theres not a lot of shore stuff around here.  I wish there was more.  Several people I know have a little here and there.  Wish I lived some place with tons of it.



your gonna hafta travel to vancouver one day then dude. I have ridden grouse, or fromme not sure which one it was, and the trails are amazing! some of the work those guys put into it is incredible  :shock: I'm sure you've seen it in the videos though, so you probally know what im talking about.


----------



## Youngun (Aug 20, 2004)

Action Sports! Don't remind me! A week ago yesterday I was skateboarding, fell, and dislocated/fractured my right ankle. I had surgery the next day to put in a plate and a few screws. I'm out for a while.


----------



## graigdavis (Aug 20, 2004)

pilgrim said:
			
		

> graigdavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My dream is to live somewhere in BC.  So much to ride there.  I have lots of videos of people riding shore stunts all through out vancouver and stuff.  You are so lucky.


----------



## androo (Nov 16, 2004)

ok not sure how many people will be into this but following from my skate post in the gallery i thought i would start a little skate forum within the forum.

if anyone wants to add any skate pics or anything vaguely related or just talk about some skate stuff between photographers then here you are!

here's a first submission to get the ball rolling.

not my favourite or anything but i like all the different characters and viewpoints within this one pic.


----------



## androo (Nov 16, 2004)

i think the pic hasn't come out so well i'm gonna try and sort it out another time... too tired now!


----------



## bmxissofun (Nov 16, 2004)

what do you think of bmx?


----------



## nomav6 (Nov 16, 2004)

I love both BMX and Skating so I think they both need their own thread, hehe


----------



## Unimaxium (Nov 16, 2004)

> oh and has anyone got any up-to-date news on love park i haven't heard anything for a while?


Well if you're wondering about Love Park here in philly, I don't think there has been any news about it lately. They've still got skateboarding banned at that park.


----------



## androo (Nov 17, 2004)

yeah bmx is great too i was into that before skating but nowadays its just the skating. i think nomav6 is right they should both have their own thread, i wouldn't be suprised if there are a few people who are interested in both. most skaters now are into filming or photography or graphics, i'm sure it's the same with bmx.

as for love park i did mean in philly, it's a global thing with skaters everyone knows love park! it's sad that it's still banned for skating i saw there were loads of skate events and political rallies goin on to get some sort of compromise but the mayor is obviously not having any of it... shame


----------



## bmxissofun (Nov 17, 2004)

I like it but I'm not very good.






there is a picture of me. I usually ride alone so its kinda hard to take pictures.


----------



## Picksure (Nov 17, 2004)

Had this posted in the "jump" theme.

Belongs here.


----------



## nomav6 (Nov 18, 2004)

I just moved away from all of my friends that ride, but Im going to try to find sometime to go back for a day and ride with them, if so I'll take my camera, they're doing some pretty crazy stuff now, so I should end up with some good pics, although it might not be untill this coming spring


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck (Nov 18, 2004)

Yeah - I love BMW's - oh... sorry .. damn.


----------



## Daniel (Nov 18, 2004)

I don't ride myself, I wish I did. But I love watching it, it's a great sport.


----------



## Scurra (Nov 18, 2004)

BMX bikes are all wrong... far too small, join the revolution buy a MTB. Having said that I do love to watch the BMX flatland stuff, that takes stupid amounts of skill.


----------



## mentos_007 (Nov 18, 2004)

Scurra said:
			
		

> BMX bikes are all wrong... far too small, join the revolution buy a MTB. Having said that I do love to watch the BMX flatland stuff, that takes stupid amounts of skill.



Yeah! I'm with you Scurra


----------



## androo (Nov 18, 2004)

picksure, that is good timing with that pic, at the height of the catch, if it's a kickflip as i'm guessing?

we should have a guess the skate trick theme:




or this one could be "what happened next?" but that would be a bit obvious


----------



## nomav6 (Nov 18, 2004)

Im guessing variel flip on the first one, but it looks pretty far out in front of him. maybe a 3 flip too.


----------



## androo (Nov 18, 2004)

yep that's pretty spot on, it was a three sixty flipper
but don't think he got near it on this one, good to see some one's paying attention!

come on more skate photos! (or peole generally hurting themselves could be good too... whatevs)


----------



## JonMikal (Nov 18, 2004)

good idea on this topic.  in addition to all the awesome jump shots i'm sure we'll see, please include photos of femur, thigh and any other bone that may make an appearance; broken ankles, arms, legs and the like LOL   uke-rig:


----------



## Picksure (Nov 18, 2004)

androo said:
			
		

> picksure, that is good timing with that pic, at the height of the catch, if it's a kickflip as i'm guessing?



Thanx. My son jumps, I just shoot. No clue what the tricks are called.   





			
				jonmikal said:
			
		

> good idea on this topic.  in addition to all the awesome jump shots i'm sure we'll see, please include photos of femur, thigh and any other bone that may make an appearance; broken ankles, arms, legs and the like LOL   uke-rig:




   LMAO!


----------



## nomav6 (Nov 18, 2004)

some pics I took with my roommates digi cam


----------



## alohateam (Nov 19, 2004)

Here's one of my son Justin ...


----------



## androo (Nov 24, 2004)

ha ha this thread will not die  :twisted: 

then again...


----------



## jadin (Nov 27, 2004)

Skate or Die!


----------



## raul_the_truck (Nov 29, 2004)

I know its not skateboarding, but its at a skatepark and you said you liked bmx too.


----------



## JonMikal (Nov 29, 2004)

nice shot jadin!


----------



## nomav6 (Nov 30, 2004)

raul_the_truck said:
			
		

> I know its not skateboarding, but its at a skatepark and you said you liked bmx too.


we have a BMX theme too, but nice pic hehe, but I do wished I could see how high the rail is(might just be because I ride and I look at those things lol)


----------



## farva (Dec 2, 2004)

some big wheel bike action.  





















[/img]


----------



## Trig (Dec 2, 2004)

I honestly thought that first post was a joke. Am I alone here in thinking that?

I'm not meaning to be horrible, it's just how I read it. Good theme though, we should have some nice pics up.


----------



## bmxissofun (Dec 3, 2004)

did you mean mine?


----------



## mygrain (Dec 3, 2004)

Trig said:
			
		

> I honestly thought that first post was a joke. Am I alone here in thinking that?
> 
> I'm not meaning to be horrible, it's just how I read it. Good theme though, we should have some nice pics up.



No trig...it was funny to me too...but he's right can you image trying to take photos of your self riding a HP on a bike. OUCH!!! and so much for your camera...Splat!!!! LOL.

Hey BMX welcome to TPF!!! Can't wait to see some more tricks!!

BTW BMXing and Boarding both blow me away!!!! It's so freaking mezmerising(sp?)!


----------



## plumkrazy (Dec 3, 2004)

I rode flatland for about 7 years.  I entered a few beginner Hoffman BS contests before it was X Games and got second place.  Got to meet Matt Hoffman it's pretty neato.  I quit when I got a car and started doing other things.


----------



## Xmetal (Dec 4, 2004)

I used to do vert BMX a few years ago but the bike kinda broke and the finances weren't there, I've since moved onto MotoX.


----------



## Trig (Dec 5, 2004)

Xmetal said:
			
		

> I used to do vert BMX a few years ago but the bike kinda broke and the finances weren't there, I've since moved onto MotoX.



The finances weren't there... so you moved to a more expencive alternative?

Show us some MotoX pics


----------



## pilgrim (Dec 5, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## cbrdave1311 (Dec 6, 2004)

Cool pics but im into motorcross and superbikes


----------



## MilesG (Dec 6, 2004)

http://www.blackbmx.co.uk


----------



## essjayyell (Dec 19, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## androo (Dec 20, 2004)

cheers man i think one thing i can say for sure is that the weather and conditions look a whole lot nicer where you are!

i haven't been out skating or taking many photos for weeks due to shitty weather here...

my favourite is the final one, looks the most stylish and nicely composed to me.


----------



## androo (Dec 20, 2004)

another one i just found, for any skaters, this a friend with a super tough nollie tre...


----------



## jadin (Dec 20, 2004)

essjayyell said:
			
		

> Some of mine-
> http://users.tpg.com.au/users/dmlewis1/FB_02.jpg
> http://users.tpg.com.au/users/dmlewis1/FB_02.jpg



I think these are equally strong. In the first the shapes make the photo. retangular skateboard over a rectangular wall thingy.  which is above a triangle shaped ramp. The image is shape happy if you will.

In the second one there is strong leading lines. They almost point at the skateboarder, and at the same time there are completely opposite leading lines that add a sense of balance. You used rule of thirds, as well as negative space. All of which add to the shot.

I don't think you could ask for better compositions.


----------



## essjayyell (Dec 21, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## jadin (Dec 21, 2004)

No, this one:
http://users.tpg.com.au/users/dmlewis1/FB_02.jpg

Sorry about that I lost connection right after that (realized the mistake) but then forgot about it when connection came back.


----------



## essjayyell (Dec 21, 2004)

Ok cool, which one were you referring to here?



			
				jadin said:
			
		

> In the second one there is strong leading lines. They almost point at the skateboarder, and at the same time there are completely opposite leading lines that add a sense of balance. You used rule of thirds, as well as negative space. All of which add to the shot.
> 
> I don't think you could ask for better compositions.


----------



## mcbphoto (Dec 21, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## nomav6 (Dec 21, 2004)

the second one looks like he's on a mini board


----------



## JonesGal (Dec 23, 2004)

here are some of mine... my first attempt at taking shots of skaters, not easy cause they move ALL the time  

http://public.fotki.com/JonesGal/picturesbyajonesgirl/skate1.html

double image filter 
http://public.fotki.com/JonesGal/picturesbyajonesgirl/skate2.html

sepia filter here... 
http://public.fotki.com/JonesGal/picturesbyajonesgirl/skate3.html


----------



## Picksure (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## cbay (Mar 16, 2005)

Anyone take these sort of photos?

> Bike Riding and Downhilling
> Skating
> Football

If you do please post on this thread i would like to see, thanks.


----------



## Youngun (Mar 16, 2005)

I'll try and dig some up. I'm just getting over ankle surgery, but I'll try and get some new inline pics up soon.....


----------



## Scurra (Mar 17, 2005)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## thebeginning (Mar 17, 2005)

what a terrific topic.  

here's me.  i guess this can go in the self portrait section too.  meh.




forgive the timestamp


----------



## cbay (Mar 17, 2005)

Nice Photos! Anyone else?


----------



## mal (Mar 17, 2005)

Some of these have already been posted in other topics, but here you go anyway:






apologies for the extraneous stuff, I can't find the original right now.


----------



## mal (Mar 17, 2005)

Oh, while I remember you can see some really high level skate photography here:

http://www.be-mag.com/msgboard/viewtopic.php?t=46159&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0

It's not all skating, and the topic is like 40 pages long, but have a browse, as there's some really nice stuff there.


----------



## thebeginning (Mar 23, 2005)

few more. not nearly as good as yours mal, but then again, my ten year old brother took these shots of me

no cropping or anything yet


----------



## axom (Mar 27, 2005)

Heres a couple from the first week I got my camera....myself being the last one.







*Three links gone *


----------



## ksmattfish (Mar 28, 2005)

Portrait of my brother with bike






camera: Pentax ZX-5 w/ Tamron 28-200, hand held
film: Tmax 400 (TMY)
scanned from neg


My daughter with her first bike

*Too bad the link is broken *

camera: Super Speed Graphic w/ Schneider 150mm f/5.6, hand held
film: Polaroid 100
scanned from Polaroid


----------



## thebeginning (Mar 28, 2005)

that last one is definitely extreme


----------



## Double-J (Apr 4, 2005)

I thought I would revive this theme.


----------



## Double-J (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## tylerbiss (Apr 5, 2005)

Does this count?  I ripped it down. haha


----------



## LizM (Jul 23, 2005)

Not the best shots in the world but not bad for a first attempt with a 300mm from the stands.


----------



## skunkboy (Jul 23, 2005)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## milkshake (Jul 25, 2005)

here are some of mine.


----------



## cbay (Jul 25, 2005)

Here is my attempt at action, this was a month or so ago at Santa Pod Raceway...

Check out 29th May 05 and 30th May 05 Directories upon www.desigzgallery.com

I would love to here all your comments...


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jul 25, 2005)




----------



## Jeff Canes (Jul 25, 2005)




----------



## skunkboy (Jul 25, 2005)

Great shots Jeff.  I've been told I should add wakeboarding and it's variants to my website but the problem is, I can't get out to get photos myself and people haven't been reliable when it comes to submissions in the sports I already added by request.


----------



## cbay (Jul 25, 2005)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## skunkboy (Jul 25, 2005)

cbay
I may run it through audo contrast adjustments in Photoshop or something to bring out more detail in the trees behind but overall, very well done shot... something that would make it to my site if I had taken it or if it were submitted.


----------



## cbay (Jul 26, 2005)

Skunkboy. Thanks for comments, but i havent really got my head around the whole editing photo thing yet, just shooting at present but would love to start editing, i currently have Photoshop CS ( Version 8 ) So how would i run the "audo contrast" as you said? Any help from anyone would be appreciated greatly!!


----------



## cbay (Jul 26, 2005)

I just tried it, i presume it was Auto Contrast you meant. I tried that and made hardly any difference. I then tried Auto Colour and lost all the natural colours within the photo. Any other ideas anyone?


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 26, 2005)

Rather than use 'Auto Contrast' ....   click; image, adjustment, brightness/contrast.  You should then have a box with a slider so you can fine tune the contrast to see what looks good.

You could also create an adjustment layer to do this.  On the layers pallet, click the new adjustment layer icon and choose brightness/contrast.

Or you could use levels (adjustment or adjustment layer) to really fine tune the colors and contrast.  

You could even use curves to do it...but lets just start slowly


----------



## photogoddess (Jul 26, 2005)

How about a little horse jumping. :mrgreen:


----------



## Karalee (Jul 26, 2005)

not really a sport but:


----------



## cbay (Jul 26, 2005)

Karalee, i like your horse landing into the water that is an amazing shot! Well Done! is that the original or have you edited it with software?


----------



## Karalee (Jul 26, 2005)

Just a saturation bump and some sharpening. I learnt this weekend that this kind of photogin is *really* tough!


----------



## skunkboy (Jul 26, 2005)

PS8 I've not had time to toy with yet and even PS7 I've not really done much other than auto things because I use other less commonly heard of programs for most of my work since all I usually need is crop and/or rotate.  Heh... I'm sure anything anybody else here would offer about PS8 would be more worthy than anything I could suggest.


----------



## cbay (Jul 27, 2005)

Okay, Thanks anyway.


----------



## omeletteman (Jul 28, 2005)

Don't have any action shots unfortunately, jsut wanted to say to Karalee that I love that first shot of the horse, great capture.


----------



## cbay (Jul 28, 2005)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Karalee (Aug 11, 2005)

Sorry, have to say the first one. Youve oversharpened way too much.


----------



## mitchell_hodge (Aug 23, 2005)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## mitchell_hodge (Aug 23, 2005)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## jadin (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## warped_baller (Sep 13, 2005)

I also have a TON of equestrian photos but they arn't on this computer they will come later. Ive got some paintball ones that I will also post.

Here is one of Iciro of the mariners. I took it from the stands and I really like how it turned out for the first time shooting professional baseball.


----------



## Peanuts (Sep 13, 2005)

I have already posted some of my kayaking shots but there are more  So why not add them here?











And to round it off, a poor attempt at panning





More Action photos at www.flickr.com/photos/britstaddon


----------



## nakedyak (Sep 13, 2005)

does this count?


----------



## jeroen (Oct 7, 2005)

@Karalee
I love that first one of the horse 

Anyway, this is trampoline jumping:


----------



## uberben (Nov 30, 2005)

I have posted these elsewhere, but they fit in here as well so why not.

1. 





2.





3.





4.


----------



## Evander (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## lostprophet (Mar 2, 2006)

CLICK IMAGE FOR HIGH RES


----------



## Evander (Mar 2, 2006)

Hey lostprophet you ever see a guy by the name of Josh Larson race dirt track over in your neck of the woods?


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 2, 2006)

Evander said:
			
		

> Hey lostprophet you ever see a guy by the name of Josh Larson race dirt track over in your neck of the woods?


 
Not yet but may do in the new season, if I do I'll post a few shots for you


----------



## Jeff Canes (Mar 2, 2006)

2 nice shots from last weekend


----------



## joyride (Mar 4, 2006)

Some from today. Not a big enough jump. I couldnt get a smooth 7 out today:x ... I was just playing around to see how the D50 would shoot in multi mode. Too bad I was a moron and wasnt paying attention to the shutter speed. These could have been better I think. (thank photobucket for the resize)
My brother (frontside 360)




Me (Method grab)


----------



## Rus_T (Mar 8, 2006)

I took these shots quite a few years ago. It was shot just after dawn on Lake Don Pedro, California. Thats my uncle on the ski. When he got the pictures he said had he known they would come out that well, he'd have dome something about the silly hat. hehe

I shot these with my Minolta X-370, but I havent a clue of the film used.


----------



## leonardo.paris (May 17, 2006)

Huge photo featuring awesome child awaiting for a wave to surf...

http://rioartedigital.com/RioArte_galeriadeimagens-vizoo.php?id=401


----------



## Jmart_88 (May 23, 2006)

The title said something about Football..is rugby close enough?
Sorry they're not great quality, they're scanned.













I have some skiing ones i'll try to put up later as well.


----------



## JEazy (May 25, 2006)




----------



## Johno (May 29, 2006)

A shot I took at a local race. This is Keegan Holmes, He Rides for the Santa Cruz junior Syndicate. Nice style, Nice light. What do you guys think?


----------



## Johno (Jun 8, 2006)

It may just be me but I think that "Cycling" enthusiasts need a voice on this Forum. Whether it be X-country, BMX, Downhill, Cruisers whatever! I live in Beautiful British Columbia, arguably the mountain bike capital of the world, Home of the famous north shore. I've been shooting free riding ("Extreme Mountain biking") for a couple of years now, I'm just getting into DH racing.... If you've got some pics, post em up. If you're just looking, Make some comments! and as always Enjoy.

1) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Island Cup Race #1 (Duncan, BC) Rider: unknown

2)




Front Flip at Last light of the Day. Cumberland DJ's  Rider: Sean Ferguson..

3)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Moto whip. Cumberland BC. Rider: Sean Ferguson


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 9, 2006)

They have "a voice": a theme thread on "Action Sports" was already there. I therefore merged your post with the existing thread, Johno. OK?
Have fun browsing though other members' action sports pics (as long as the links are still there and working).


----------



## hot shot (Jun 9, 2006)

ok heres a few of mine not brill but never mind

1.





2





3





4





4





5





6





please not the flames are not caused by fuel buring it is the combustion of the hydrogen in the atmosphere:mrgreen:


----------



## Fate (Jun 9, 2006)

We choose to jump into things, not over them  






My friend Andy, hes has a thing for yellow containers


----------



## stapo49 (Oct 25, 2018)

Surfers


----------



## Nwcid (Oct 26, 2018)

Snowmobiles racing on water........


----------



## Jeff15 (Oct 26, 2018)

Wow, never seen this before......


----------



## Nwcid (Oct 26, 2018)

Jeff15 said:


> Wow, never seen this before......



This thread, or the snowmobiles?


----------



## D7K (Nov 7, 2018)

Pretty big skate culture here in Bulgaria, This was shot on my old a7ii in NDK (National Palace of Culture) of grounds.


----------



## stapo49 (Nov 8, 2018)

Radical Re-Entry


----------



## stapo49 (May 14, 2019)

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (May 27, 2019)

1




2 



3 





4


----------

